# Pork prices



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/local-restaurants-feel-pinch-rising-pork-prices/nfgYX/

* Reported this morning on WSB-TV: With the beginning of BarBQ season, restaurants were starting to hurt because of the rising prices of pork. Pork prices are again on the rise now and it is due to a virus that attacks the intestines of pigs and piglets. There is a 50% decrease in pork production and businesses are paying 40% more. Bacon prices have risen and expected to go even higher. I may have to so to the store today. *


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If that virus could be transferred to the wild hog population................. wait a minute, do I see a conspiracy theory coming! lol


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

A 50% decrease in pork production? Yeah, right! Maybe on one farm. The article says nothing about 50% anything. If the production is decreasing it is more likely that it is due to high corn prices than it is over a virus. The tree huggers are not considering the unintended consequences. Corn going to fuel instead of feed, burning more fuel because of lower fuel mileage. The circle just keeps going. If this was a new virus and it was that rampant we would have heard about it long before now, or at least I would have.

Fuel prices and minimum wage hikes are more likely to effect the price of pork.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

cnsper said:


> A 50% decrease in pork production? Yeah, right! Maybe on one farm. The article says nothing about 50% anything. If the production is decreasing it is more likely that it is due to high corn prices than it is over a virus. The tree huggers are not considering the unintended consequences. Corn going to fuel instead of feed, burning more fuel because of lower fuel mileage. The circle just keeps going. If this was a new virus and it was that rampant we would have heard about it long before now, or at least I would have.
> 
> Fuel prices and minimum wage hikes are more likely to effect the price of pork.


Nope, corn prices are LOW compared to just a few years ago. I don't know how you didn't hear about it, I have been watching it for awhile, posted several times in this forum even.

PED is causing huge losses.



> Something is killing America's piglets.
> 
> Across the country, a disease called Porcine Epidemic Diarrhea virus, or PEDv, is decimating pig farms. As of early March, over 4,000 confirmed cases in 26 states have meant the untimely deaths of as many as *5 million* pigs since last May. It's especially deadly to baby pigs: casualty rates go from 80 to 100 of those affected. The outbreaks have been devastating to farmers but every pork-lover could feel the pinch, as industry analysts predict rising pork prices.


http://modernfarmer.com/2014/03/piglet-attacking-virus-get-worse/



> In January, the Federal Reserve cautioned that corn prices wouldn't be high enough to cover the cost of harvesting it.
> 
> Since a record high of $8.31 a bushel in August 2012, prices have fallen to less than half of that. To date, prices have fallen 23.7 percent from a high point on May 31.


http://www.ibtimes.com/plunging-corn-prices-bode-ill-midwestern-property-values-1555213


----------

